# Undigest seeds found in chicks poop!!!



## huson (Feb 23, 2009)

Hi there my baby cockatiel are being parent raise at the momment. It is 2 days old and there are some undigest seeds found in its poop. is it normal? should I do anything about it?


----------



## Buggy (Jan 27, 2011)

I had the same problems with my youngest chick in the clunch.


----------



## huson (Feb 23, 2009)

what did you do then? turned out okay?


----------



## Buggy (Jan 27, 2011)

I had to assist feed the baby ,cuz it was stunded.In the second clunch there is a chick that was pooing hole seeds again and the baby is now well and his poo is normal.Post a photo of the baby.Someone else can help.


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

The undigested seed in the poop may be caused when the intestinal flora is unbalanced. Sometimes giving probitotics for several days would help. If the baby is still in the nest you can give the probiotics on any food the parents will eat...OR... mix some with a little formula and assist feed while in the nest for a few times a day for several days.


----------



## huson (Feb 23, 2009)

thanks for the reply, but where do i get the probiotics? where can I buy it? plain yogurt?


----------



## Buggy (Jan 27, 2011)

Yes plain yogurt and a pinch of garlic powder.Right srtiels?


----------



## huson (Feb 23, 2009)

My baby cockatiels are still alive, but they are still pooping a lot of seeds. So if I give them some probiotics with a bit of handfeeding formula, twice a day, then I don't need to remove them from their parents, right?


----------



## huson (Feb 23, 2009)

hi there, I'm wondering wouldn't the hot water for the handfeeding formula will kill the probiotics from the yogurt when I mix the water, powder food and yogurt together?


----------



## mitch2006 (Jan 15, 2011)

kaytee exact handfeeding formula states on its label it contains probiotics in it already
is that not enough in it?
is this what your using?


----------



## huson (Feb 23, 2009)

I haven't take the chicks out for handfeeding yet. Usually I take them out when they are around 2 weeks old. There are now few days old. 

By the way, I found this yogurt drink. Do you think I can mixed it with water and let the parent drink it?

The ingredients: water, fructose corn syrup, sugar, skim milk powder, glucose, flavor, sucralose, *Lactobacillus casei culture*.


----------



## Buggy (Jan 27, 2011)

I dont think the parents will eat it.


----------



## Mentha (Jul 11, 2010)

huson said:


> I haven't take the chicks out for handfeeding yet. Usually I take them out when they are around 2 weeks old. There are now few days old.
> 
> By the way, I found this yogurt drink. Do you think I can mixed it with water and let the parent drink it?
> 
> The ingredients: water, fructose corn syrup, sugar, skim milk powder, glucose, flavor, sucralose, *Lactobacillus casei culture*.



YIKES! Look at all those sugars! I would not feed that as it might cause even more of an imbalance. Plain yogurt should not have added sugars, it also has to have live bacterias in it otherwise it will do no good.


----------

